

Lunatic Python - two-way bridge between Python & Lua - kirubakaran
http://labix.org/lunatic-python

======
jrockway
FWIW, Perl has this:

[http://search.cpan.org/~vparseval/Inline-
Lua-0.04/lib/Inline...](http://search.cpan.org/~vparseval/Inline-
Lua-0.04/lib/Inline/Lua.pm)

And it has 500 other Inline:: modules, in case you like something other than
Lua:

[http://search.cpan.org/search?m=all&q=Inline](http://search.cpan.org/search?m=all&q=Inline)

------
bayareaguy
Nice, now I can write lean lua programs and still occasionally access the good
stuff in python's libraries when the need arises.

